# Incredible 8" Teal Whitall Tatum W. T. & Co. Medicine Bottle



## Mayhem (Jul 3, 2021)

Happy 4th of July!! 

I watched this bottle on eBay for at least a year and lost interest. A month or so ago I put it in my watch list again and having been on eBay for years the seller made me a good offer. See first picture. Perhaps some of you saw this bottle described as "Antique 8" Black Emerald Green Pharmacy Bottle w/ Label W. H. Schieffelin & Co." I noted the tiny sliver of teal color around the top. 

The seller informed me prior to shipment that because of USPS regulations he drilled a hole in the cork and poured out the contents. He then placed a small amount of paper towel around the top and bubble wrapped.

I received a soggy black smelly mess. The paper towel held back nothing and since the contents was probably 30% alcohol what was left of the label was soaked and destroyed. So I cleaned it completely. See the results in pictures.

Color: In some light it looks emerald green (as the seller suggested), and in some light it looks blue, but I'm going with teal.

Condition: Mint. 10 out of 10. To some it might be too perfect. No bubbles, no whittle, no cracks, no chips, no flea bites, no variations.

Provenance: W. H. Schieffelin & Co. was a famous Pharmacy/Apothecary supplier in New York and published several price catalogs for the trade in the 1860's and 1870's. The seller said nothing about the Whitall Tatum mark "W.T. & Co." on the bottom. That dates this bottle to 1875 - 1901.


----------



## willong (Jul 4, 2021)

Nice bottle; shame about the label.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 4, 2021)

The usps would probably ship a live cat without a second thought. Why mess with a buyers purchase after they pay to comply with non enforceable and nonsensical rules? I hate sticklers! I would've asked for a refund. Tell this seller to use their brain next time


----------

